# Choosing the Correct Mesh



## tancehughes (May 21, 2010)

the Correct Mesh - YouTube[/url]

In this video we explain how to choose the correct mesh for your screen printing job. 

110 & 155 Mesh - White ink, large open areas, athletic numbering, low detail art
230 & 305 Mesh - Halftone dots, simulated process, CMYK process, thin ink deposits

Un-Dyed Mesh - Larger mesh openings, less detail, shorter exposure time
Dyed Mesh - Smaller mesh openings, more detail, longer exposure time

Thick thread - More durable mesh, smaller mesh openings
Thin thread - Less durable mesh, larger mesh openings

General recommendations:

110 Mesh - White on black, more opacity in one stroke
155 Mesh - White on black, less opacity in one stroke
230 Mesh - Colors, some simulated process, halftone dots
305 Mesh - CMYK Process, halftone dots

For more information on how to print t-shirts, visit: How to Print Shirts
For screen printing supplies, service, and equipment, visit: Tesep Supply Co.


----------



## slkmclaren (Dec 25, 2011)

informative video.


----------

